

Musk says Tesla won't show a profit until 2020 - foobarqux
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2015-01-13/musk-says-tesla-s-china-sales-fell-no-profit-until-2020

======
finid
Meanwhile, investors will continue to push the stock higher.

~~~
stickydink
You sure? It's dropped more than 5% today.

